# Danish Special 2013



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2013)

Woah!

Finally time for Danish Special again! This time the venue has moved to the university of Copenhagen. We will of course still have some epic special events and the traditional "stafet" (not supposed to be translated to english)!

*Where?*
University of Copenhagen
The cantina
Universitetsparken 1, 2300 København Ø
Denmark

*When?*
30-31 March, 2013
(around 10-17/18 both days)

*Events?*


Spoiler



2x2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4x4 (2 rounds)
5x5x5 (1 round)
6x6x6 (1 round)

OH (2 rounds)
FMC (1 round, 1 attempt)
BLD (1 round)
feet (1 round)

Pyraminx (3 rounds)
Mega (2 rounds)
Sq-1 (1 round)

15 puzzle (1 round) (I should have enough of these, so you can definitely just use one of mine  )
Skewb (1 round
Special #1 (1 round)
Special #2 (1 round)
"Stafet" (1 attempt!)



*How?*
Odder, you should specify that question :fp

*How do I go there?*
You check the travel details on the website  

*Where do I find the website?*
Danish, English

Okay.. Think that was the most important details  Schedule and registration is possible directly from the website above  
I hope to see all the awesome people!


----------



## Henrik (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll be there (as the WCA delegate!) (and as competitor!)


----------



## Sebbe (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll be there, too! It'll be amazing!


----------



## Henrik (Mar 31, 2013)

Odder WR Pyra

Single: 1.36
Avg 2.96 ((3.38), (1.36), 3.00, 2.86, 3.02)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Odder WR Pyra
> 
> Single: 1.36
> Avg 2.96 (3.02, 3.00, 2.86) (3.36, 1.36)



OMG OMG Yay!!

Has anyone shot a video?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Odder WR Pyra
> 
> Single: 1.36
> Avg 2.96 ((3.38), (1.36), 3.00, 2.86, 3.02)



Wow, massive congrats to Odder! Sub-3 official avg is insane


----------



## Username (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Odder WR Pyra
> 
> Single: 1.36
> Avg 2.96 ((3.38), (1.36), 3.00, 2.86, 3.02)




WOW! Awesome! Congratulations Odder! That is amazing. Sub-3 official :O


----------



## Iggy (Mar 31, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Odder WR Pyra
> 
> Single: 1.36
> Avg 2.96 ((3.38), (1.36), 3.00, 2.86, 3.02)



YAY <3

Hope it was on video, I really want to see the single!


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 31, 2013)

The scramble might not be super easy: Rowe hessler got a 20.xx on it and there was a dnf too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

1.36


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice Odder! Nobody got a good single on the world record scramble


----------



## Sebbe (Mar 31, 2013)

Odder shot a video, so it should be up soon.

Edit: Here's his thread about it


----------

